# "Por quê" ou "porque"?



## Outsider

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Olhe out, o seu "porque é que...bla..?" não seria, por quê é que...bla...?


Em espanhol, é fácil saber quando é que uma palavra interrogativa leva acento. É só ver se vem numa pergunta ou não. Em português, não é tão simples.

Antes de um verbo conjugado, não é _porquê_ que se escreve, mas _porque_; mesmo que seja numa pergunta. 

Isto em Portugal; no Brasil, escreve-se _por que_ separado neste caso, sem acento.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

hahahah okis okis ya había visto el porque separado, por eso sólo lo PREGUNTÉ Y NO ME ATREVI A CORREGÍRSELO, yo muy pocas veces estoy segura de las cosas en portugués.

Aquí sólo conosco dos porque, que la verdad no son dos porque sino un porque y u por qué? hehehehe discúlpeme me dejé llevar por eso. De su respuesta entendí algo, seguiré estudiando otros ejemplo para no errar a la próxima.

Um y ya me dí cuenta un poco, pois me lembrei de uma canção que se chama: Porque será? MAS ELA É BRASILEIRA NÃO DE POR LÁ, e no coincide con eso que usted me dice, según usted quedaría por que será, por que é que...bla bla blá... Ao brasileiro né? também pode ser que eles estavam usanso o jeito seu, mas diga você se ficaria assim ao ser do Brasil?

BOM VALEU! hehehehehe, menos mal que aquí todos están para enseñarnos tan amablemente...

Olhe galera, quém poderia então me dar um exemplo do uso do "por quê" se é que existe! um exemplo aí quém possa, português, brasileiro, preciso saber, qualquer uma resposta será bem-vinda! Pelo que diz o Out se usaria quando temos o verbo em infinitivo e outros? 

até logo. No corrijan errores aquí porque escribí muy rápido que pena me daría!


----------



## Dawei

Outsider said:


> Em espanhol, é fácil saber quando é que uma palavra interrogativa leva acento. É só ver se vem numa pergunta ou não. Em português, não é tão simples.
> 
> Antes de um verbo conjugado, não é _porquê_ que se escreve, mas _porque_; mesmo que seja numa pergunta.
> 
> Isto em Portugal; no Brasil, escreve-se _por que_ separado neste caso, sem acento.



Então nunca se diz o 'por que' separado em Portugal?


----------



## Alentugano

Dawei said:


> Então nunca se diz o 'por que' separado em Portugal?



Escrevemos "por que" separado quando vem antes ou depois de alguns substantivos:

_Por que *razão* / *motivo* isso acontece? 
Desconheço a *razão* / o *motivo* por que choras.

Por que *raio *me fui apaixonar? 
Por que *carga(s) de água* há um estádio de futebol no Algarve e ninguém o utiliza??


_


----------



## Outsider

Mais informações:

Porque, porquê e por que
Porquê (PE)
Português brasileiro: porque e porquê


----------



## Outsider

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Olhe galera, quém poderia então me dar um exemplo do uso do "por quê" se é que existe! um exemplo aí quém possa, português, brasileiro, preciso saber, qualquer uma resposta será bem-vinda! Pelo que diz o Out se usaria quando temos o verbo em infinitivo e outros?


Não, de facto "por quê" não existe. Fui eu que me enganei a escrever ao título. Devia ser "porquê".


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

OI! OK GALERA MUITO OBRIGADA, FIQUEI FASCINANA COM AS RESPOSTAS, ENTENDI: TUDO BEM, TUDO OKAY, TUDO DE BOM, TUDO ÓTIMO...

Muitos parabens vocês sabem escrever sim, depois eu também vou escrever bonito e sem erros para vocês admirar a essa Venezolana, hheheheh...

Por isso é que eu amo vocês!

Até breve.


----------



## Vanda

*Por quê*?! Existe sim, no português brasileiro. Nos links que o Out forneceu acima, leia a explicação que nos deu o Denis sobre nossos porquês.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Ótimo Vanda, corrigirei ali para quando vá usar o português brasileiro, entendi agora que o "por quê" só se usa no final: foi embora e eu nem sei *por quê;* ou quando  pergunta é feita simplesmente *por quê+(?):* por quê?

Beijos.

Obrigada.


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:


> *Por quê*?! Existe sim, no português brasileiro.


Tem razão. Mas mesmo assim enganei-me, porque estava a pensar no português europeu quando escrevi o título.


----------



## souquemsabess

Boa tarde! Permitam-me acrescentar que em Portugal também utilizamos a expressão "por que"...

"Por que razão me deixaste"? Porquê?





Outsider said:


> Em espanhol, é fácil saber quando é que uma palavra interrogativa leva acento. É só ver se vem numa pergunta ou não. Em português, não é tão simples.
> 
> Antes de um verbo conjugado, não é _porquê_ que se escreve, mas _porque_; mesmo que seja numa pergunta.
> 
> Isto em Portugal; no Brasil, escreve-se _por que_ separado neste caso, sem acento.


----------



## Dawei

Parece-me então que "por que" é mais como "for what" em inglês, né? Sempre usa-se isso antes de algum substantivo..


----------



## MOC

Dawei said:


> Parece-me então que "por que" é mais como "for what" em inglês, né? Sempre usa-se isso antes de algum substantivo..



Pode ver assim (a questão de surgir antes de um substantivo), mas a tradução não é sempre "for what".

O "por que" no exemplo sugerido pode ser interpretado como "por qual". Tente interpretar como "Which is the reason that made you leave me". Isto não é uma tradução à letra, mas servirá para que veja o sentido.

Outro exemplo: "Por que porta entraste?". A ideia deste "por que" não é "why", ou "because", mas sim "By which".


----------



## Alandria

_Por que_ discutir se o "por quê" não existe? _Por quê?_ Claro que existe, _porque_ eu acabei de usá-lo, há muitos _porquês_ para isso!


----------



## MOC

O primeiro "por que" que usou, em Portugal seria "porque".


----------



## Outsider

E o "por quê" seria "porquê".


----------



## Vanda

Estou rindo sozinha em pensar a confusão que é na cabeça dos coitados que estão aprendendo português todos esses porquês. Dei uma prova para professoras primárias na faculdade sobre os diferentes usos e nenhuma conseguiu acertar todos. O que dizer dos alunos delas? E o que dizer dos nossos pobres foreros tentando entender?


----------



## Outsider

Dawei said:


> Parece-me então que "por que" é mais como "for what" em inglês, né? Sempre usa-se isso antes de algum substantivo..


Embora, como notou o MOC, a tradução correcta não seja sempre "for what", acho que entendeu a ideia, Dawei. 
Enfim, esquisitices ortográficas para nos dar cabo da cabeça a todos nós.


----------



## souquemsabess

Afinal, são estas esquisitices ortográficas e o facto de haver muitas excepções à regras que fazem da língua portuguesa uma língua riquissima e tão difícil!! Feliz domingo!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Vanda said:


> Estou rindo sozinha em pensar a confusão que é na cabeça dos coitados que estão aprendendo português todos esses porquês. Dei uma prova para professoras primárias na faculdade sobre os diferentes usos e nenhuma conseguiu acertar todos. O que dizer dos alunos delas? E o que dizer dos nossos pobres foreros tentando entender?


 
Que tal Vanda, como vai você? hehehehehehe Ai Vanda você tem razão, tudo isto dá para quebar os nervos, mas sabe uma coisa aí, tudo também é coisa de gostar do que se está fazendo, sempre que se trata de aprender o português e aprender mais da minha própia língua, eu tomo muito gosto e as coisas não fazem-se tão dificis, acho até um prazer, sinto orgulho, acho o meu dever escrever bem as língua que tanto eu gosto! 

Ahh tudo o que até agora aprendi do português brasileiro eu não esqueci, eu também não quero esquecer dele hehehe gosto demais e acho tudo de bom... Para mim nada disso foi complicado demais, não é que eu seja vaidosa e quera fazer-me a que sabe demais, a melhor hehehe não, não é mesmo; mas aprendi rápido sim, agora o que me fica é corrigir uns detalhinhos opssssssss hehehehehe pequenos né. 

beijos para vocês!

cumprimentos.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Porque é que _por que_ e não _porque_???


----------



## Alandria

É hipercorreção. É normal que elas apareçam assim, a classe que quer parecer culta utiliza muitas vezes a ênclise depois de palavras negativas e pronomes relativos.



Atomina said:


> Porque é que _por que_ e não _porque_???


 
Porque "por que" SEMPRE se escreveu assim para iniciar perguntas, os portugueses foi que mudaram misteriosamente as regras de umas décadas pra cá.

Por que...?: iniciar perguntas
...porque: respostas
...porquê...: substantivo 
Por quê?: para perguntas quando estiver *isolado* das orações


Outros casos de "por que" e "por quê":

Eu não sei por que você fez isso.
Eu não sei por quê.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Bem, eu cá continuarei a escrever Porque...?

http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=193

ver 1. c)

Será que o acordo ortográfico diz alguma coisa sobre isso?


----------



## Alandria

É uma coisa que eu gostaria de saber. Na minha opinião, deve ser admitido apenas uma das formas no acordo, senão vira bagunça...


----------



## Alentugano

Atomina said:


> Será que o acordo ortográfico diz alguma coisa sobre isso?


 
Olá, 

Tanto quanto sei o AO é omisso relativamente a este assunto.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Alentugano said:


> Olá,
> 
> Tanto quanto sei o AO é omisso relativamente a este assunto.


 
Ora bolas! É pena, _porque_ era importante. E _porque_ sem querer mudei o tema do tópico, peço desculpa, _por que_ diabo sou useira e vezeira nisto? Qualquer dia correm comigo do forum, _porque_ me porto mal! Ou _por que porto-me_ mal? ROFL!


----------



## Vanda

> Ou _por que porto-me_ mal? ROFL!



Neste caso seria: ou por que *me *porto mal.


----------



## Alandria

Atomina said:


> Ora bolas! É pena, _porque_ era importante. E _porque_ sem querer mudei o tema do tópico, peço desculpa, _por que_ diabo sou useira e vezeira nisto? Qualquer dia correm comigo do forum, _porque_ me porto mal! Ou _por que porto-me_ mal? ROFL!


 
Você está usando esses exemplos baseando-se na norma brasileira ou portuguesa? Pergunto, porque todos esses porquês coincidem perfeitamente com a nossa norma.

E a salada de porquês não para por aí...


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Na portuguesa - menos o último, que pretendia ser irónico!


----------



## natalicious85

Ola a todos! Poderiam me dizer se existe em portugues a forma POR QUE escrita de modo separado? Como em espanol POR QUE nas frases interrogativas?? Eu lhes agradeceria muito.


----------



## bielona

Há muitos "porquês" em Português.
Usa-se "por quê " (separado e com acento) em perguntas. _Por_ _quê você chegou atrasado?_
Já "por que" (separado e sem acento) equivale a "pelo (a) qual". _Já te expliquei o motivo por que cheguei atrasado._

Bom, acho que é isso. Vamos ver se minha memória está boa.


----------



## brasileirinho

Respondendo sua pergunta

Sim,

Para perguntar se usa 'por que'
e para responder se usa 'porque'.

A questão dos acentos não é bem assim
Se coloca acento quando o 'porque' está no fim da frase (ou perto do ponto, como alguns dizem)
Ex.: " Você não vê da mesma forma que eu, por quê?"

ou quando é um substantivo (Ex.: Ela não sabe o porquê dessas ações).


----------



## Vanda

Acredito que o tema mais discutido neste fórum seja o porquê. Juntei a uma delas.


----------



## natalicious85

Muito obrigada pelas informacoes. Tchau!


----------

